# gh missions?



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is this just more bonus trash?....but with a new name?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh look....clever ant bait:

https://driver-support.grubhub.com/hc/en-us/articles/4407240376980-What-is-a-Mission-


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Mission Impawssible








*


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

even the dudes at the mission, be like:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You must go door to door preaching the Grubhub and convert people away from FloorTrash.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You must go door to door preaching the Grubhub and convert people away from FloorTrash.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Is this just more bonus trash?....but with a new name?


Just psychobabble by the industrial psychologists. Synonymous with "Quest"


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They keep sending me these randomly, but only when I'm at home. "MISSION, COMPLETE ONE DELIVERY FOR $5 EXTRA" Sure let me drop what I'm doing leave my house to make $7-$8 with the extra included.


----------

